# Sites to sub out in Naperville IL



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have multiple locations that I need a qualified contractor to service this winter. I serviced these sites myself for many years but will not be doing so this winter. I have sites that are per push and some that are monthly rates. I have groups of office buildings, large shipping centers and apartment buildings. All sites are plowing and salting, some have walks as well. You will need insurance, workmans comp and the honest ability to handle these locations. Locations are in Naperville, Montgomery and Lisle IL.

If you are interested please send me an email at [email protected], let me know a bit about your company and the equipment you have available. I will then contact you with locations and pricing. Lastly, I still have good owner operators that have worked with me in the past that would be interested in working with you if needed.

Thanks 
Eric


----------



## GoPlowYourself (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey we have a small Corp. insured and been doing CPS for a long time. Have 2 trucks located in Elk Grove Village might be looking for something new if the moneys right. 1 truck has a 10’ plow and vbox. Other has 9-1/2 footer with a vbox also.


----------

